
I Inherited Millions and I’m Hiding It from Everyone - CraneWorm
https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/im-a-secret-millionaire.html
======
JohnFen
I would too! I've never found it advantageous for people to know whether or
not I'm wealthy, and there are numerous disadvantages. But I also wouldn't
write an article telling people that.

